# annoying bichon problem - please help!!!



## simon_p (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Around 6/7 weeks ago i took my bichon frise (tilly) from my mum and dad. my mum had/has 2 bichons, but due to ill health was struggling with the 2 of them, so i agreed to take car of one.

the first few nights there were a few puddles of piddle in the morning, but thought it woud be because of the move, and unfamiliar surroundings etc. however it still happens on a regular basis. we kick her out regularly, but she just seems to spend her time outside peering in through the door.

we have used fouling discouraging spray from pets at home, which has helped by limiting where she fouls, but doesnt seem to cure the problem.

she is generally well behaved through the day, so thats not an issue.

another problem is over the last few days if she hasn't been getting her own way (put outside, left in another room, not on the sofa etc) shes been whining and some times howling - i didnt know a small dog could make such a noise!!! Any ideas?!?!

I'm really getting to the end of my tether!!! Thanks

Simon


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Rather than kicking her out, try going out with her. Stay outside for as long as it takes for her to perform, and put a word to it when she does. Before long she'll be going on command and you won't have to spend so long out there.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

How old is she? Go back to basics with her. Taking her out every hal hour and staying out and waiing until she goes, whatever the weather. Praise her when she is done. Ignore any messes in the house, just clean it up with biological washing powder. It is important you go out with her and not just leave her to it because she'll spend more time trying to get back in with you than going out to go to the toilet.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I agree rather than 'kicking her out' you need to go out and stay with her and give her loads of praise when she goes. Just putting her out in the garden and shutting the door is no good at all. She's probably upset with all the change and missing the other dog terribly. They do suffer from separation anxiety and like to have someone around most of the time. They can be quite stubborn little dogs at times I know. :laugh: If you ever decide you can't cope with her then there is always Bichon Rescue which will find her a lovely home.


----------



## simon_p (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks for all the replies!!

the last thing i want to do is give her up, because other than that shes a perfect little dog!! my mum trained her for dog shows, and shes won a few prizes, and her dad (russ - not sure on KC name but bread by someone called zoe duffy) won some things at crufts, so she's a good en'!!!

i will start trying the going out with her technique!

would it be a good idea if my mum and dad brought there bichon (the one tilly used to live with) round too? or could that start the "missing the other one" problem again?!?

thanks again

simon


----------



## simon_p (Nov 9, 2009)

just for interests sake!!! - 

russ's kc name - zoduff himerus one to desire

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have read that Bichons are amongst the worst dogs to housetrain. My eldest Bichon was 8 months before he was fully housetrained and then he started suffering from separation anxiety from around 12 months. I only had to leave him for 20 minutes and came back to wee and poo all over the kitchen even though he had been in the garden before I went out. It was hard work and very annoying but I just cleaned it up without saying anything to him. I finally got him out of this when I allowed him to stay in the living room instead of the kitchen with the baby gate shut but the door open. He doesn't like being left but he puts up with it now with no mess. We have two of them now. The youngest is housetrained now too I'm glad to say. It's just really a case of going out with them and giving loads of praise and maybe a little treat when they do it outside where you want them too and I'm sure it will click soon.:laugh:

I think loneliness is playing a part in it too if she has always been used to having the other Bichon around too. Bichons seem to get attached to other Bichons. My sister had two bitches and they were more or less inseparable.

Have you any pictures cos I would love to see her.


----------



## simon_p (Nov 9, 2009)

haha, yeah tilly's not the greatest fan of being left alone. learnt that theres a bit of play in the kitchen/living room door, so shes started headbutting it to get our attention haha.

not the best pics, just took them now for you!!!.....

with "froggy" her favourite toy -


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww she's such a little cutie.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
They are such characters aren't they. :laugh:

How old is Tilly?

This is our cheeky 7 month old Bichon who is not allowed on the chairs...


----------



## simon_p (Nov 9, 2009)

shes a show off as well then?!?!?

tilly is 3 in april iirc.

she started whining a little at bed time last night, ignored it for 5 minutes then she must have just got bored (halleluyah!!!).

also 3 dry nights in a row now, happy days!!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh she seems like she is settling in now then. 
You are lucky ours come upstairs at night. Our oldest one used to sleep in the kitchen till he was 12 months old but then he started howling and rattling the dog gate. I persevered for a week or so but in the end gave in and let him sleep upstairs with us and he's been there ever since. He used to sleep in my teenage daughters room but now he sleeps in our room but in his own bed at my side of the bed. Molly, our youngest sleeps with my 17 year old daughter, on the bed.


----------



## simon_p (Nov 9, 2009)

we would let her sleep up stairs, its just fear of her making a mess.

i don't mind it so much on lyno, but cream carpets are a different matter!!!


----------



## forever friends x (Nov 20, 2009)

hi,
she would most likely behave much better going upstairs with you...my 2 get curled up on the bed and stay in the same place all night. If left downstairs daisy is more likely to wee. Although, if yours has had 3 good nights I wouldn't change her routine. 
Bichons are lovely little dogs who love company hence the problems start when they are left on their own.
Michelle x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

forever friends x said:


> hi,
> she would most likely behave much better going upstairs with you...my 2 get curled up on the bed and stay in the same place all night. If left downstairs daisy is more likely to wee. Although, if yours has had 3 good nights I wouldn't change her routine.
> Bichons are lovely little dogs who love company hence the problems start when they are left on their own.
> Michelle x


I've found the same with my puppy... If left on his own or in his crate, his will whine to be let out 2-3 times a night, but on the bed with me and my OH, he won't whine atall all night.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

